# breed question?



## abood (Jun 17, 2011)

what is my german shepherd mix ?


----------



## Sunstreaked (Oct 26, 2010)

Besides melt-your-heart adorable? 

Not a clue


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

Hard to tell but the markings on the paws and the shape of the tail make me not 100% sure he might not be mixed.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

He looks like a "stuffed animal"...so very cute!
Sable GSD coloring.....if he's mixed...who knows.?..can't really tell by pic.
Who told you that he was *mixed*?


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

OMG love love love those little black paws!!


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

Adorable... probably a mix.

How big is s/he? Looks small for a GSD pup.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

I think that I am having a cuteness overload. Welcome. :greet:


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

It's hard to tell at this age, but that pup is 100% pure cuteness!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Looks like a sable GSD puppy at this point. Make sure you take TONS of photos cause there should be alot of changes as they grow!

Too cute!


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

How old? Very cute!!


----------



## abood (Jun 17, 2011)

Thx all isnt she the cutest 
i got her from a bad rep breeder coz he was selling dogs that are smaller than 8 wks she is now 11 wks and i just love her but i think shes a mix because of the white chin i just want to research the other mix temperment and stuff appreciate all ur help


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Oh...white on the chin...or on any other part of the body...does not mean the puppy is "mixed" with anything.
I have a litter of pups (4total)...and all have little white on their toes, and one has a white patch on his chest. All puppies are really black & red in color and pigment....ABSOLUTELY no chance of being "mixed"....(we did the breeding ourselves).
Do not accept the notion of having *white* anywhere on a GSD, the result of poor or mixed breeding.....it is genetic, and is in all bloodlines.


----------



## abood (Jun 17, 2011)

:/ i had 3 dogs and this is my first german i got a doberman , french terrier ( black coat ) , and my amazing german lexie i was actually been told by a vet that she is a cross breed but i know cross beed hould have something of th e both breeds but mine got the shape of the german and i saw a similar color but without the white chin thats why am not sure.
and what coor wil she turn into ???


----------



## afriel10 (Apr 1, 2011)

maybe an akita hard to tell


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

White on the chin, Jenna Gispo pups have a little white on the chin -- no way mixed. 

Did you get papers with the pup? As the pup grows, if it is mixed, it may be easier to tell with what. Right now, it looks pretty GSD to me.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Your puppy has "sable coloring"...you can do a forum search, I'm sure there are numerous threads on the GSD colors.
Also...try google....
Vets rarely know what is a pure bred or a mix....so I wouldn't count them as an authority in regards to such things....(unless they are breeders themselves).


----------



## abood (Jun 17, 2011)

i got her in order to rescue her from a bad breeder didnt have any paper or anything she wasnt vaccinated i vaccinated her gave her al her shots now  
does it change anything if shes a mix or not i mean when can i depend on her to be a guard dog and to be extremely loyal and friendly and not aggressive shes very friendly now but bites my little brother on the leg when am not around :/


----------



## suzzyq01 (Feb 15, 2011)

I can't see the pic


----------

